

How the World Will Look in 100 quintillion years time - wallflower
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3024522/how-the-world-will-look-in-100000000000000000000-years-time

======
lutusp
> Men die off completely after 5 million years (because of a weakening of the
> 'Y' chromosome).

This timeline is pure fantasy. The human race (homo sapiens) has existed for
200,000 years. In another 200,000 years we'll have been replaced by some
species nearly unrecognizable to us, perhaps more intellectually advanced, but
perhaps less so, whatever nature requires, in the endless march of evolution.
But in five million years, there won't be any tangible sign of our existence
except to a hypothetical future archaeologist from some species we cannot
possibly imagine.

Enjoy nature's gift of life -- we're a brief diversion in a long, long story
that _is not_ about us.

